# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Kelvin to lumens. How to convert?

## David Moses Heng

Sorry but can any brothers here please advise on the above mentioned caption? Been losing sleep over this...  :Sad:  Would appreciate some help. Than ks

----------


## illumnae

kelvin and lumens are not directly interrelated. kelvin refers to the "colour temperature" of the light (ie white, blue, red etc) while lumen is the intensity of the light.

you should be able to find both lumen and kelvin ratings of the bulbs on the box itself or even printed on the bulb.

----------


## properfool

The 2 are not the same: Kelvin measure 'warmth' or colour of light. Lumens is a measure of brightness/intensity.

----------

